# Earthborn Holistic Dog Food



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

While I was shopping on one of our Pet Stores, I came across the Earthborn Holistic Dog Food which has varied varieties. Just wondering whether any of you might have heard of fed any of your Malts that product? It is made in Chicago and has all natural ingredients and supposedly is comparable to Fromm. I was give two small samples and will see whether or not Chrissy and Snuggles care for it or not?? However, those two will eat just about anything and fortunately are not fussy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use it, along with Fromm. I actually started all of mine out in it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Earthborn is ok. I don't think it's as good as Fromm Four Star but we all have our own opinions.  I also think it's a less expensvie alternative if someone is needing a good food on a budget.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts on this product..much appreciated. I will give them each a taste to see how they like it. For now we still have plenty of Fromm left but thought that it looked pretty good to me. Not sure of the price though but check the next time I go back there. I did notice that Fromm has gone up in price several dollars.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When I got Hardy, he was a mess. Skinny scrawny, flakey skin, and an ear infection. I fed him Earthborn , and my vet couldn't get over the change in him after a short time.


----------

